# Negotiating On A 27 Rsds Tomorrow, Any Words Of Advice?



## NH Campin' Fam (May 13, 2007)

Hi there,
New to the board but have been doing lots of reading here. What a tremendous resource this is! Great job guys!

We have been looking at Outback TT's and drove down to see the 27 RSDS at Camper's Inn in Raynham, Mass today (a couple hour hike for us). We really like this floorplan and getting to spend some time in it was great. We think it will really suit our needs (me, DH & 7 yr old DS). Tomorrow we are meeting with our sales guy at Camper's Inn in Kingston, NH to evaluate our trade in and talk numbers. Ugghhh! Then once that is done, they will ship the trailer up from Mass and get it ready for us.

I have seen several people mention that Lakeshore RV in MI had one at one time for 18K. How much more should we expect to pay from a local store (especially one that will be going thru the trouble of having it transferred up from Mass)? The TT showed very well, except for a few minor cosmetic issues. It came off the assembly line the end of February so it has the outdoor speakers and all the other bells & whistles. The only things that we didn't like were these goofy end cushions on the sofa that are velcroed on and the inaccessibility of the the dinette storage when the dinette is in use. Any idea why they didn't put doors on the ends? Other than those things, the pros far outweigh the cons! DS absolutely loved his bed area!! He wanted us to buy it today!

Any input would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome to the best site on the web. Where were you a few months ago when I was selling my 27rsds. Lakeshore's prices are tough to beat around NE. I don't know what Camper's Inn is asking but Arlington is trying to get 27k for a 27rsds. If you take Lakeshore's 18 add 1000. for shipping add a couple more for the fact know one sells Outbacks cheap in NE your probably looking a 21k. You will have the rest of the NE crowd chiming in Sunday night as they are all at a rally in Danforth Bay this weekend. Good luck I've heard good things about Camper's Inn.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

buy it buy it! I am on the bed in mine right now on vacation! woo hoo! I too love the bedroom set up, works perfect for us.
One thing to remember on the 27rsds ( and maybe other models too, but I don't know) the bathroom sink drains into the black tank. So if dry camping and trying to keep the black tank level down, it's good to know this so you can brush teeth or whatever in the kitchen sink.Just an FYI!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My only words of advice are that if you are not 100% happy be willing to walk away. If it is something they should fix have them fix it before you sign.

Lakeshore has some great prices and I will be looking there for my next trailer but you can also expect a cold shoulder from your local dealer if you buy remotely and expect local service. I do all my own service so that is not an issue with me but it can be for others.


----------



## easyme (May 12, 2007)

Hi,
Lakeshore is a great choice. It is hard to beat them on price. I have bought three campers
from them over the last 5 years. Ask for Adam, the owner. He will give you a great deal.
Tell him JP referred you.
Happy Camping,
Hoss 









NH Campin said:


> Hi there,
> New to the board but have been doing lots of reading here. What a tremendous resource this is! Great job guys!
> 
> We have been looking at Outback TT's and drove down to see the 27 RSDS at Camper's Inn in Raynham, Mass today (a couple hour hike for us). We really like this floorplan and getting to spend some time in it was great. We think it will really suit our needs (me, DH & 7 yr old DS). Tomorrow we are meeting with our sales guy at Camper's Inn in Kingston, NH to evaluate our trade in and talk numbers. Ugghhh! Then once that is done, they will ship the trailer up from Mass and get it ready for us.
> ...


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

NH Campin said:


> Hi there,
> New to the board but have been doing lots of reading here. What a tremendous resource this is! Great job guys!
> 
> We have been looking at Outback TT's and drove down to see the 27 RSDS at Camper's Inn in Raynham, Mass today (a couple hour hike for us). We really like this floorplan and getting to spend some time in it was great. We think it will really suit our needs (me, DH & 7 yr old DS). Tomorrow we are meeting with our sales guy at Camper's Inn in Kingston, NH to evaluate our trade in and talk numbers. Ugghhh! Then once that is done, they will ship the trailer up from Mass and get it ready for us.
> ...


take a look at "We finally got it home" thread below. $3500 saved!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Good morning all. Just so that you know airstreams are not what they used to be. The guy that I bought my last diesel suburban from is a airstream restorer ( ROB BAKER) has a natoinal podcast on restoration, was telling me how the airstreams have changed from the RR of travel trailers to selling by name recognition. Just my .02 James


----------



## Diver Bill (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi and welcome,
We just got our 27RSDS home and are already starting to customize it. We started looking for a 25RSS but changed our mind when we saw the 27RDSD.
We bought ours from Holman Motors in Ohio thier price was $16991 and they were great to deal with.
The local dealers (within 200-300 miles) could not even come close on the price so we drove 800 mi. one way to pick it up. Holman will also deliver for a fee.
We are newbies and the info and the people on this board were a great help to us.
Call Rocky Holman and see if he can help you.
Bill & Joan


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> Good morning all. Just so that you know airstreams are not what they used to be. The guy that I bought my last diesel suburban from is a airstream restorer ( ROB BAKER) has a natoinal podcast on restoration, was telling me how the airstreams have changed from the RR of travel trailers to selling by name recognition. Just my .02 James


So I guess that an OB is the same as an Airstream only without the name recognition?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HI THERE and WELCOME TO THE FALMILY!!!

The family of Outbackers and, more specifically, the family of NEW HAMPSHIRE OUTACKERS!!!!!! Where in this GREAT State do you live???

As John said, we just got back from the New England Spring Rally, held at Danforth Bay, NH this year. Camper's Inn of Kingston brought 4 TTs for display and spent the entire weekend with us - taking about Outbacks and learning how WE use our rolling mansions!! If you can, ask to speak with Mike (either Mike - Stevens, I think) the Sales Guy or Mike the Sales mgr...they were both there). They most certainly acknowledged Lakeshore and also that they want to make it possible for local folks to buy locally. I'd suggest you use the Lakeshore price as a negotiating tool but - know if you'd really be willing to buy from them and wait at the back of the line for service (behind Camper'sInn's customers) or if you are just using lakeshore's pricing as a guideline. I believe CI/Kingston is prepared to negotiate!!!

Congratulations!!! I'll wave when I drive by tomorrow......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi NH Campin' Fam
















to Outbackers! 

I know the velcro'd pillows are a bit cheesy, but they actually do stay in place...just don't rely on them to keep you or a baby from rolling off of the sofa









The access doors for the dinette are an easy fix...Beachbum just added two of them to his dinette and I have my new door, just haven't installed it yet.

I also would suggest calling Holman RV, they seem to have some great prices!

Good luck in your search,


----------

